# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  شركات توصيل

## Gorgey

السلام عليكم 

ممكن خواتي التاجرات رقم شركة توصل الطلبيات 

و شكرا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## Salama3665

انا بتعامل مع 0556804323

----------


## ام عنوده

الانستقرام ماشاء الله 
بس كتبي توصيل او مشوار او مندوب او شركة توصيل او اكسبريس

----------


## شيخة الحلوين *

انا اتعامل مع شركة واصل يوصلون اليوم الثاني وسعرهم 30 درهم 
ويستلمون المبلغ بعد من المشترية ويحولونه على حسابج 
هذا رقمهم : 0555835835
وعندج بعد شركة فست لاين

----------


## عمرك ما تغيب

اعرف حرمة عربية توصل امانات وهدايا كلميني خاص لو تبين

----------


## سماريه دلـع

في حرمه توصيل في بوظبي تواصل واتساب 0561278827

وفي شركة توصيل ستبس اكسبرس

----------


## rana12

انا اتعاملت ما وايد شركات بس احسن شركة ومستمره معاها للحين هذه الشركة 
0529157555

----------


## F_sh123321

انا مندوب للتواصل 0527774951

----------


## wafa123

*الصاروخ لتوصيل الطلبات*

*الشركة الرائدة المرخصة داخل دولة الإمارات منذ 5 سنوات*
*الدقة في المواعيد و الخدمة المميزة*
*توصيل الطلبات في نفس اليوم لكافة مناطق الإمارات*
*الطلبات المبردة 50 درهم*
*الطلبات العادية 30 درهم*

*للتواصل على الرقم 0558123416*

*انستغرام: sarukhdelivery*

#توصيل #delivery #توصيل_طلبات #توصيل_مبرد

----------


## دمعه سويديه

انا اوصل طلبيات ودريوليه تواصلي معاي على الخاص

----------

